# My Goats Aren't Grazing



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

So... I have my goats in a pen that I was going to move, however, we got a ton of rain and the weeds and stuff they normally eat outside their pen, they aren't eating. I really want them to eat it down before moving the pen, otherwise, I'll just have to weedwack and clear it out again.

I did kind of spoil them and give them a flake of alfalfa every day outside because previously they needed it... however, I think they've gone on strike...

Have you ever had your goats stop eating whats inside the pen? Do they need to be moved now? Or once they get the idea that I'm not providing the hay, will they start back up to eat?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Goats aren't good grazers. They like brush and browse but not so much grass. I have to bush hog my pastures regularly.


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

Most of their pen is weeds though...?? i thought they would eat them? they eat a lot of that outside, so was confused why they aren't eating it inside...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine do it all the time...I think it has alot to do with how much I feed them...Grain,hay and anything extra! They go on strike all the time and do not want to even walk around they just hang out by the barn or gates and yell wanting me to bring them more food!


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

so do you cut back on everything then?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Certain weeds they wont eat. My goats ate down all the tasty weeds and grass in their paddock and now it's being taken over by the weed they don't like.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

knightrider said:


> so do you cut back on everything then?


Yes that is exactly what I do..
Cut them back to where they are only getting small amounts of grain and grass hay only. That is unless of course I am trying to fatten them up for a reason, Show,Sell etc. other than that everyone gets bare minimum so they will browse.


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

well, guess that is what I'll try to do, although I have one doe that is preggo... so don't want to cut her back too much. thanks all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How big is your pen size and how much poop is in it? If it is really poopy in there, they won't eat it.


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

the pen is like 32x32... they have poop on one side... last night I did notice they ate a lot of the weeds on the other side of the pen. so that is good...I'm hoping they eat some more of it today and then I'll move the pen to another location...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Feed less hay, they will eat more pasture. Try feeding hay once a day. Seems that they aren't hungry enough because of the Alfalfa.

How much do you feed and for how many goats?


----------



## bodhransong (Jul 10, 2013)

what does your moveable pen look like may I ask? how often do you move it? how big is it? how many goats are in it? sorry if this is off topic ( I am in fence decision making place right now)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My goats have grass going to seed in their drylot.They don't eat it at all and they have no pasture, but they have 24/7 hay and get lots of grain (lactating) daily along with loose minerals and baking soda free choice.

They do get spoiled and I have found they only use very small areas anyhow...they will not even eat leaves if they were in any dirt


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

i was giving them a flake of alfalfa morning and night - two ND's...one preggo. they also got grain and some alfalfa pellets with free choice minerals.

I cut them back to only one flake of hay at night with some grain and pellets and now they are eating outside during the day. So that is good.

regarding moving my pen? It really depends on how often they need it etc... and where i need my horses to be at any given time as we share paddocks. 

I need to move the pen soon because of the new kids due in August - want to get them closer to my house and not so close to the woods. But I also need the pasture soon as it will be time to rotate the horses so not sure what I'll do...when I move them to the back horse pasture it will be much much larger than what they have now... so size will vary. the next pen already has horse wire fencing in it so I can use the cattle panels to make it bigger.

I may have to put some electric fence around the cattle panels though to keep the horses away from it, although i don't think they will mess with it. And the horses are currently out at night and goats are out during the day. Goats stay in a secured room in the barn at night.


----------



## bodhransong (Jul 10, 2013)

what is the weed that they dont like, may I ask? is this unique to your goats or a real Goat Thing.. i think I have a whole bunch of knapweed and canada thistle (its as tall as me )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are grazing now


----------

